# When did the Schwinn Plane & Train head badge change?



## silvercreek (Jun 20, 2012)

What was the last model and year for the Plane & Train head badge on Schwinn balloon tire bikes?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a 1948 Model "J" Whizzer on a Schwinn "WZ" bike and that had the planes and trains badge.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 21, 2012)

MrColumbia said:


> I had a 1948 Model "J" Whizzer on a Schwinn "WZ" bike and that had the planes and trains badge.




Was the Whizzer the only one that had the planes and trains badge?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 21, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Was the Whizzer the only one that had the planes and trains badge?




I have no idea. It's the only Schwinn I've owned.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 21, 2012)

Most Dx models were Trans and plans, maybe up to 1950.


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Jun 22, 2012)

*I have a 1952 with planes and trains*



mruiz said:


> Most Dx models were Trans and plans, maybe up to 1950.




I have a 1952 DX with that head badge. It is smaller than the schwinn head badge.


----------



## MBP (Jun 22, 2012)

mruiz said:


> Most Dx models were Trans and plans, maybe up to 1950.




Agreed, I have a 40s DX with the Planes and Trains head badge.  Which leads me to ask...."Were the DXs badged with anything else?"


----------



## cruiserfan (Jun 28, 2012)

*1948 Schwinn B-6 with Plane & Train*

I picked up a 1948 Schwinn B-6 women's model with Plane & Train badge at an auction this spring.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure exactly what model I have, but it appears to date to around '39 or '40 and has the trains and planes badge:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645381/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645439/in/photostream

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 29, 2012)

Planes and Trains head badges were on all sorts of Schwinns. There doesn't seem 

to be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------

